# Corpus area bow shop



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am new to the Corpus area and need to locate a bow shop. Can anyone from the area recommend who they use? Thanks in advance! Jeremy.


----------



## 18 Classic (Jul 22, 2011)

Clyde's archery of ayers. Been 6 years since I lived in CC but he should still be there


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

*Archery shop*



18 Classic said:


> Clyde's archery of ayers. Been 6 years since I lived in CC but he should still be there


x2. Clyde's is the only one I know about that is a complete shop, ( repair, sales, and range).


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Will check them out!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

academy just opened a bow shop as well. clydes is probably a more expereinced bet


----------



## bowhunter63 (Dec 9, 2005)

*J&J archery*

Port lavaca have a lot of folks from corpus come down 361 552-9027 they will help you out


----------

